
Are botnets the second-hand smoke of computer security? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2010/10/are-botnets-the-second-hand-smoke-of-computer-security.ars
======
davidw
Hrm, no mention of "negative externality", which is what they mean, and what
it really comes down to.

